# October @ Tortoise Cove



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

Beaut of a Day'.....










JD~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 4, 2014)

so you have 100 eggs in the incubator! how many non egg torts do you have lol?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so you have 100 eggs in the incubator! how many non egg torts do you have lol?


 All tort eggs my friend....no other critters right now...


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so you have 100 eggs in the incubator! how many non egg torts do you have lol?


 Ok my friend ....just for you ~


















You can count um'....These are Cherry Head Or Hypo RF Eggs (some Hets too) as this is all I breed.

JD~


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2014)

I'd love to come see how the Cove looks in person...Guess it's a good thing I'm in Oregon...What are those beautiful flowers?


----------



## kathyth (Oct 4, 2014)

Beautiful as always, Jeff!
Maggie....l. It's everything you could imagine and then some!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 4, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok my friend ....just for you ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg!!!!!!!!! so manny eggs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 4, 2014)

One gib happy egg family.


----------



## wellington (Oct 4, 2014)

Send me some sun, I'm freezing over here, toss in some of those large hail stones too Oh, eggs, their eggs, many, many eggs

Maggie, those flowers are beautiful Plumerias. The exact kind I don't know. Some day, I too, (fingers crossed) will have beautiful Plumerias growing here in Chicago. OOPS, I already did have some grow here, thanks to one great friend.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Beautiful as always, Jeff!
> Maggie....l. It's everything you could imagine and then some!


 Ohhh....and lot's more for you and Mr. Jimbo to see since the remodel ........


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I'd love to come see how the Cove looks in person...Guess it's a good thing I'm in Oregon...What are those beautiful flowers?


 In ma' best Bob Barker Voice ..." Come on Down Maggie" ....v^v^v^....and as Barb stated they are Plumerias ..one of my many other hobbies.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

wellington said:


> Send me some sun, I'm freezing over here, toss in some of those large hail stones too Oh, eggs, their eggs, many, many eggs
> 
> Maggie, those flowers are beautiful Plumerias. The exact kind I don't know. Some day, I too, (fingers crossed) will have beautiful Plumerias growing here in Chicago. OOPS, I already did have some grow here, thanks to one great friend.


 Oh you will.......they were sent with lot's of love ! .....Good people and friends make the world go round v^v^v^ O


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> omg!!!!!!!!! so manny eggs!!!!!!!!!


 It's a whole different ball game with RF's compared to Sullies or Leo's .....who can lay 30-50 eggs at a time .


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 4, 2014)

what are you going to do with all them babies?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 4, 2014)

wow why are those red foots white? is it like a pigment mutation?


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow why are those red foots white? is it like a pigment mutation?


 checkout www.tortoisecove.com under Hypo project in the heading ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

*The word “ Hypo” is short for “Hypomelanistic”. This term is giving to an animal that has a gene (simple recessive) that greatly reduces melanin black pigment. Often the name is shortened to 'Hypo'.*


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 4, 2014)

Those blooms just never look real to me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 4, 2014)

so you are a tortoise breeder


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Those blooms just never look real to me.


 Oh they are Kiddo'.....and ya let me know if ya ever want to try growing some .....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> so you are a tortoise breeder


 tortoise enthusiast ....!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a really neat one blooming now out front ..... (actually a first time plant bloomer as well) ....still around 5-6 colors in bloom , one nice thing about So. Cal is the growing season....


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 4, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> In ma' best Bob Barker Voice ..." Come on Down Maggie" ....v^v^v^....and as Barb stated they are Plumerias ..one of my many other hobbies.


Those are so pretty!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


>


OMG! I love this guy!!! That tongue!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 4, 2014)

Well, I hope this works, this is my other hobby. Hoya. They also grow in Hawaii and Australia. They are very tropical, I have several varieties....I've been growing them for 30 years or so, and I have *NEVER HAD ONE BLOOM*....my sister does....grrrr


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 5, 2014)

Can I see a pic of the purpleman tortoise (I think that's what you called him)? I'm curious what he looks like these days?? I saw the baby pics, he was so cool & unique looking


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 5, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I hope this works, this is my other hobby. Hoya. They also grow in Hawaii and Australia. They are very tropical, I have several varieties....I've been growing them for 30 years or so, and I have *NEVER HAD ONE BLOOM*....my sister does....grrrr


I know nothing about plants & flowers!! I've been really trying to educate myself more on this for my torts! But that's really cool hobby & what a long time!! I only know about hibiscus & have had good luck with them, they aren't too hard to take care of


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I hope this works, this is my other hobby. Hoya. They also grow in Hawaii and Australia. They are very tropical, I have several varieties....I've been growing them for 30 years or so, and I have *NEVER HAD ONE BLOOM*....my sister does....grrrr


 Wowo ...very Cool Maggie ...strange and exotic to say the least. I myself have just done a succulent garden with some strange plants like yours. One of the fun things of grown' is to see what's going to pop out at " bloom" time. Thanks for sharing your neat~o plant...


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Can I see a pic of the purpleman tortoise (I think that's what you called him)? I'm curious what he looks like these days?? I saw the baby pics, he was so cool & unique looking


Sure .....let me find some currents , or shoot some new ones when the sun comes up ~


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 5, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, I hope this works, this is my other hobby. Hoya. They also grow in Hawaii and Australia. They are very tropical, I have several varieties....I've been growing them for 30 years or so, and I have *NEVER HAD ONE BLOOM*....my sister does....grrrr


Well those are kinda neat.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 5, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Oh they are Kiddo'.....and ya let me know if ya ever want to try growing some .....



You have the fine art of teasing down pat, huh.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 5, 2014)

it's even better in person ........ ( I have soft hands ) Tee hee he


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 5, 2014)

Your flowers look fantastic, JD! And your torts have been very busy, I see.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------

